# Swollen blue tongue



## lucysb (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi, my rat's tongue has swollen quite a lot overnight and also turned blue/purple. She has been very sick recently and has barely eaten or drank anything. She has a tumor/bump on her stomach. She hardly ever moves and when she does, she usually falls over. I'm wondering if maybe she bit her tongue while she was moving around? Does anyone else know what could have caused this tongue issue/how to treat it? Thank you so much


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Are vets available to you?


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Vet


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

It sounds like the circulation was cut off to the tongue which is really bad. This could mean your rat has a heart problem. Take your rat to the vet if you can.


----------



## lucysb (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi everyone, unfortunately she passed away shortly after I posted this. I don't think there was much we could do as she was already so close to the end of her life. Thank you all so much for the help


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

So sorry to hear that. What did the vet say it was?


----------



## lucysb (Jul 13, 2020)

She passed away before we had taken her to the vet


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss, may she rest in peace


----------



## THE_REAL_RAT (Nov 9, 2020)

R.I.P rattie sorry for your loss 😔


----------



## Aissia (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm sorry about your rat. Why didn't you go to the vet right away? I understand how terrible it is to lose a pet, since my hamster passed away a couple of weeks ago. He lived with us for a very long time. When I noticed that he began to behave strangely, I immediately went to the vet, and he prescribed medication for my hamster. Despite this, he died a week later. I decided to look at the full description of the drug on https://druggenius.com/pill-identifier/. It turned out that this medicine is not recommended to give rodents at all.


----------

